# proper horse rider height



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I think you would be comfortable in the 16hh-17hh range.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

A lot of that will depend on the size of your horse's barrel and the length of your leg, along with the length of your upper body in relation to the length of your horse's back. A very wide 15.2 horse will fill more of your leg then a narrow slab sided 16.3 horse. My guess is if you're 6" you're going to need at LEAST 16.2 but probably closer to 17. Can you get on several horses and see what height/build you need?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Im 5'8" and ride a 14.2 Its all about adapting your size to fit the horse. I think anything over 15.2 would fit and like others have said, its more about the horses barrel size than it is about the actual height.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

upnover said:


> A lot of that will depend on the size of your horse's barrel and the length of your leg, along with the length of your upper body in relation to the length of your horse's back. A very wide 15.2 horse will fill more of your leg then a narrow slab sided 16.3 horse. My guess is if you're 6" you're going to need at LEAST 16.2 but probably closer to 17. Can you get on several horses and see what height/build you need?


I completely agree. When I was looking for a new horse I was looking for something taller as well, mostly because I have insanely long legs, but I ended up with my current gelding who's 14.2 hh. He's got a very wide back and takes up a ton of my leg, however I also look fine on horses 17 hh+, it all depends on the build of the horse.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Depends on the build. A light built horse like a Thoroughbred, Anglo or something you'd be looking at 16.2hh + I think. Where as for a heavier horse you could go down to 16hh or maybe 15.2hh. Much below that I think will still look small for your height. You want to be able to stretch your legs down to look elegant if you know what I mean, so something with a little height would be nice. Also, if you are doing led classes you don't want to tower over the horse. If I were in your situation I would look for something around 16.2hh to match height both in the saddle and on the ground.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree with everyone as far as it depends on the build. For example, my current horse is between 17 and 17.2hh, and I look fine on him, but I have ridden my friends horses that are only 15hh and I still look fine. Just don't get a small horse that is narrow, because then you will look ridiculous! Good luck!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm 5'7ish with a long upper body (though I still have long legs) and I LOOK best on 16.2hh+ (my main riding horse is 17.1ish). Though, I can ride a 14hh pony and ride her fine because she has a wide barrel. I have a 16hh horse who has a very big gut, but I feel funny on him because my leg doesn't rest right on him.

I really do think it depends on the horse and the rider. For you would I say 16.2-17.2. I don't like the look of tiny riders on huge horses though...


----------



## AngelEquestrian (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd say around 16hh+
I'm 5'5 and find it hard to give proper cues with my 12hh Welsh pony, but feel really secure and find i'm able to work better with my 14.2hh Vanner


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

upnover said:


> A lot of that will depend on the size of your horse's barrel and the length of your leg


Yes! It's the horse in total - not just the height.

I have a boarder who looks very out of porportion on my 14.2 gelding. He's very stream lined. However on her own 14 hand mare - she looks fine. Much more body to the horse and it balances out.


----------

